# ISO suggestions for "no mayo" cole slaw please



## rach81 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am craving cole slaw!! But i dont do mayo, i want something lite cool and crispy but i cant get it right any ideas


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 26, 2012)

when i make cabbage salad i mix yogurt and mustard instead of mayonnaise. 
i also grate one fresh beetroot together with carrots and cabbage
fresh pasrsley suits well with yogurt dressing 

if you want it crispy crash some salted peanuts and add them


----------



## Cerise (Apr 26, 2012)

I tried a new twist on coleslaw, & added storebought creamy poppyseed dressing, along with sliced apples, carrots, green onions and parsley - siimilar to this:

*Simply Scratch*: :Apple & Cabbage Slaw with Creamy Poppy Seed Dressing:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 26, 2012)

Instead of my usual, super juicy slaw, I offer this combination of healthy veggies, and flavors:

1/4 cup green cabbage, grated
1/4 cup purple cabbage, grated
1/2 onion, finely minced
2 carrots, peeled and grated
1/2 jicama, peeled and grated
1/2 cup raisins (optional)
1 fresh beet, washed and grated
1 honeycrisp apple, diced (optional)
1/4 cup chopped walnuts

dressing:
1/4 cup apple juice (you could use orange or lime juice instead)
1 tsp. mustard powder
1 tsp. celery seed
1/4 cup cooking oil

Combine all salad ingredients together in a large bowl.  Place dressing ingredients into a blender and blend together on medium setting for 20 seconds.  Pour dressing into slaw and stir until all is coated.

For an Asian flair, omit the remove raisins, apple, and walnuts.  Add grated bok choy, and diced water chestnuts. 

For the dressing, use 3 tbs cooking oil with 1 tbs. sesame oil.  add mustard powder, a dash of ginger root, and a dash of 5 spice powder.  Add 2 tbs. rice wine vinegar, and 1 tbs. sugar.  Blend until smooth.  Mix with slaw.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

The simplest cole slaw: Slice cabbage (red, green, savoy, whatever) extremely thin. Cut the strands to a reasonable length (2"?). Sprinkle with salt and pepper, then with good vinegar or lemon or lime juice and EVOO. Stir and voila, cole slaw.


----------



## rach81 (Apr 26, 2012)

this sounds perfect


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 26, 2012)

Coleslaw | Define Coleslaw at Dictionary.com

I thought that slaw had mayo in it, and it was otherwise called a cabbage salad.  Nope, I'm wrong.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 26, 2012)

Ask, and ye shall receive:


*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cajun Coleslaw[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ingredients:[/FONT]*


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp Hot sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Tbs Olive oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs Red wine vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tsp Garlic, minced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 Tbs Worcestershire sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Juice of one lemon[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4 Bell peppers, any or all colors, Julienned[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 Onions, chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 head cabbage, shredded[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Salt and pepper to taste[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Instructions:_[/FONT]
Combine first 6 ingredients (through lemon juice) in a small bowl and whisk until combined. Place bell peppers, onion, and cabbage in a large bowl, pour dressing over vegetables and toss to coat. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2012)

Rach,
I have a recipe for an Asian coleslaw with a ginger vinaigrette if you might be interested. I'll pm you if you'd like the recipe
kades


----------



## Cerise (Apr 26, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Instead of my usual, super juicy slaw, I offer this combination of healthy veggies, and flavors:
> 
> 1/4 cup green cabbage, grated
> 1/4 cup purple cabbage, grated
> ...


 
Nice!  I like raisins or bits of mandarin oranges too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2012)

I like this one.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/napa-cabbage-slaw-with-wasabi-ginger-dressing-67475.html


----------



## Alix (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/joes-famous-coleslaw-18113.html


----------



## ShellyCooks (Apr 27, 2012)

This is my very favorite coleslaw dressing.  When I serve it, everyone wants the recipe.  Give it a try.  I think you'll like it!

Coleslaw Dressing
2 TBS. olive oil
2 TBS. soy sauce
3 TBS. honey
2 TBS. peanut or almond butter
2 cloves crushed garlic
1/4 cup rice vinegar
Salt and Pepper to taste

Whisk all ingredients.  Use for coleslaw as well as other salads, like spinach or romaine.

I like to use both red and green cabbage as well as carrots, red onion, red bell pepper, celery, apple, and parsley or basil.   I always sprinkle toasted sliced almonds or chopped roasted peanuts on top of the salad.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you thought of doing vegan mayo?

Vegan Recipes - Cashew Mayo


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 28, 2012)

Alix posted a coleslaw recipe titled "Joe's Famous Coleslaw". I haven't tried it yet, but I am going to make it tonight. It has no mayo and looks very good. Look it up.


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Alix posted a coleslaw recipe titled "Joe's Famous Coleslaw". I haven't tried it yet, but I am going to make it tonight. It has no mayo and looks very good. Look it up.



Hope you like it lyndalou, its a family favorite here. I might make it tonight too now!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 28, 2012)

I am C&P like a crazy woman.  Wonderful ideas, all!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

I discovered I like my coleslaw with a bit of heat when I had a creamy coleslaw with grated jalapeno pepper in CT. I made this coleslaw (adjustments for the amount of cabbage need to be made) yesterday:

1 part apple cider vinegar
2 parts EVOO
1 T (more or less) cumin seeds
1/2 finely chopped roasted and dried scotch bonnet pepper
about 1-1/2 tsp sugar
about 1 tsp salt
freshly ground pepper
about 1-1/2 tsp dark soy sauce
about 4 c grated cabbage
2 carrots, grated

If you don't like cumin, you could leave them out.


----------

